# PPG Breakthrough Cure time



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

How long does it take Breakthrough to cure enough that a front door can be closed in the summer? Looking at painting 53 doors and since the project is front doors only, it could be difficult to work access to the doors and have them left open long enough to cure properly before they are closed.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Not sure of the cure time but it dries very quick. I have found from experience that 1st coat should be light (will dry fast enough for 2nd coat in 15 min.), 2nd coat a little heavier and should be dry enough to close door without sticking in less then 30 min.. Breakthrough is a great product that gives very nice slick smooth and hard finish. Be careful on vertical surfaces because it will run on you if it is applied the slightest bit to heavy but after a door or two you will have it dialed in. The thing I like the most about this product is its quick blocking which allows you be productive in jobs such as your looking at.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a project coming up with about 50 front doors, but my rep said breakthrough is not rated for exterior wood doors. Are your doors a different material?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Mine are steel.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Breakthrough Ppg DTM version or is there another type ? This paint sounds great for where 
I live . But not rated for wood would not work. . 
I usually do front doors with Dura poxy Kelly 
Moore .


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The DTM dries quick but what does not in this region.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Make sure that you strain Breakthrough before spraying. I have had several cans that have had a lot of sand like granules in them. So many that I had to strain a gallon a couple of weeks ago several times to capture all the granules. After straining it was fine. Also, do not thin unless absolutely needed. Even a small amount of water really effects its vertical hold.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Why not pull the seals, and come back the next day and reinstall them?


----------

